# B&W Challenge:  UPSIDE DOWN



## gk fotografie (Dec 5, 2020)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography!

_Yes, you can of course just flip an image, but that's really too simple. Think more in the direction of a bridge and the mirror image reflected in the water, the inverted image you get using a glass lensball, a stamp that is glued the wrong way round on a letter or a poster that hangs upside down etc. An attentive eye and some ingenuity is what this challenge requires._

Have fun!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 5, 2020)

short rolling some tx400 it today


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 6, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> View attachment 200937



you nailed it!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 8, 2020)

View attachment 201024


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 8, 2020)

View attachment 201040


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 8, 2020)

View attachment 201041


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 8, 2020)

View attachment 201044


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 8, 2020)

ONE OF MY PACU'S


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 9, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> ONE OF MY PACU'S



I couldn't resist this!
Meet the true upside-down fish or "DUO-PACU" 
(hope it's not a problem that I edited your photo a bit, otherwise I'll take it away again)
View attachment 201100


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 9, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ONE OF MY PACU'S
> ...


haha love it...…….. don't even think about taking it away..


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 9, 2020)

Just a little "spielerei" as it's indicated by a nice German word in the Dutch language. (the mosaic pattern is originally a tiled floor in a church, deformation with quadrilateral reshape plugin and some zoom blur for the background)

View attachment 201102


----------

